# Help Mounting a Bike Rack on a Brick Wall



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Living in an apartment leaves you with minimal choices. Drilling into a brick wall is not one of those choices. Contact your landlord and have them send a handyman up to do the work. Less liability on your part that way. You drill into a wall, cause a water pipe to break, electrical lines to short out, gas line to burst.........you get the picture.

IF you were to get the express written permission from the landlord to do the work yourself, the brick themselves won't hold your weight. You need to know what is behind them so your fastener can extend into that substrate to hold. Brick, generally, are veneer and will break out. Of course you can post a picture of the wall for us to see.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Research: Powers Fasteners and look for Zamac Nailin it is a drive pin anchor.
Most big box stores have them and most hardware stores.Don't use the plastic ones.


----------



## savebruck (Sep 16, 2017)

I didn't consider that so thank you!


----------

